# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  trouble with Delete record from table

## Ann92

Hi, I need help to figure out the confirmdelete.php not show record wants to delete. Suppose the record should be deleted whenever user clicks the delete button in the confirmdelete.php. However, I got delete record when link to the confirmdelete page without click the delete button. So, no record shows in the confirmdelete.php form.

Thanks for any help!

----------


## greenman

You really need to post some details about this script for anyone to be able to help!

----------

